# DC Judge 2012 boot advice



## Vzlanboarder (Apr 17, 2012)

Im looking to buy a pair of DC Judge 2012 boots in the grey/blue color pattern but the problem is my size is discontinued. I wear a size 12 but i've checked about 10 websites, the size is always 11.5 or 13 but no 12! So i wondered, should i get them a half size lower or a whole size bigger? Thanks for all opinions.


----------



## kung-POW (Mar 16, 2011)

Should be fine. I normally wear a 10.5, & bought a 10 because I couldn't get ahold of some 10.5's.


----------



## Silver King (Nov 18, 2011)

Lower; they'll pack out eventually. Check on the return policy before purchasing too.


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

I think 11.5 is good for you.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Why those boots?

Better to buy something that fits. 

Any advice to the contrary can safely be considered wrong, or at the very best HIGHLY subjective and baseless.

No offense to anyone including the OP, but the best advice imho is to tell you that this is NOT the way to go buying boots.

Happy trails


----------



## Silver King (Nov 18, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Why those boots?
> 
> Better to buy something that fits.
> 
> ...


Very, very true but there seems to be some incredible deals (around $50 IIRC) for those boots right now. They are good boots and, when I've tried them on, seem to run large. If the company has a good return policy, I'd say it's worth a gamble.


----------

